# Vintage air



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just heard that Vintage Air is about to intorduce a "SURE FIT" heat/ac kit for 64-67 GTO's .......you will be able to use your NON-A/C car controlsarty:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric...I used their Chevelle kit with minor modifications (vents) and they were able to adapt my non-AC controls. Sounds like to me the demand has finally grown enough for them to build a kit that doesn't have to be adapted...great news!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How well does it actually work, and does the engine run noticeably hotter?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeff...works great, especially now that I have my carburetion working correctly. Car is cool front and rear seats and the increase in engine temperature is minimal, gets up to 210 on a hot day in stop and go traffic (hot defined as 98+). Stays at 195 when cruising.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah great after I struggled to fit the universal kit of course they come out with a sure fit- wonder if I can get a refund of swap


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

crustysack said:


> yeah great after I struggled to fit the universal kit of course they come out with a sure fit- wonder if I can get a refund of swap


dont sweat it, i put their chevelle kit in a chevelle and the nicest thing i can say about it is its functional.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66T, were you building the car , retro fitting into one with the engine and dash already in? Does it blow cold in the summer and hot in the winter? Why was the install so difficult ?.........I'm scared ! Eric

"If somethings hard to do, then maybe it's just not worth doing."
- Homer J. Simpson


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

FYI and BTW, don't discount Hot Rod Air, I would have put their system in but I had an installer do mine and his preference was the Vintage Chevelle kit, worked out super for me and keeps me ice cool on hot days?

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/vintage-air-installed-20632/

Rick


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

did it on a frame off resto. it works well. just a pain to install. not much different than most other aftermarket items. had to get a little creative with the brackets. its all just really tight. trying to put 10# of **** in a 5# bag. gto is a little different with the placement of the controls and radio. should be a little easier.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crusty, I've gotten so used to the "Murphy's Law" of auto repair and life in general that I've just learned to embrace it! I've been playing with the idea of putting AC in the ragtop ever since I moved from the California coast to the inferno of the Central Valley...just scared to do anything "undoable" to the car.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

How much did it run you?


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

I got a gen iv setup from Todd's GTOs for $1450, incl. polished compressor (it was only $50 more). It's a chevelle kit, with '71-72 elky/chevelle controls and a pontiac compressor bracket Todd designed for VA. I like the electronic setup - never been a fan of vacuum lines. Haven't finished it yet, but I've got some reference pics Todd sent me if you'd like some ideas. He retained the heater box, rather than putting a dummy plate on to cover the massive hole (like I did, which kind of looks cheap).


----------

